# ARTHURS RENOVATING SYRUP



## deep digger (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All, Anybody know much about the bottle embossed ARTHURS RENOVATING SYRUP?? It is green 7 5/8 tall and iron pontiled. DEEP


----------



## botlguy (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm sure it's a nice one just by the description.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 22, 2013)

That's a goodie, but pictures and description of the condition would help on something like this.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, its extremely rare. You have one or are you looking for one?


----------



## deep digger (Aug 22, 2013)

I have one. It looks like its never been in the ground with lots of whittle and full iron in the pontil. Ill see if i can get a couple pics up for ya. I have to get my wonderful wife to do that as this post is as about as good as i am on the computer. By the way no damage what so ever.DEEP


----------



## deep digger (Aug 22, 2013)

pic 1


----------



## deep digger (Aug 22, 2013)

pic 2


----------



## deep digger (Aug 22, 2013)

pic 3


----------



## deep digger (Aug 22, 2013)

pic 1 smaller


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2013)

That's a great rare medicine. Probably only a couple ever found. Apparently made at the famous Albany Glass works. 
 Thanks for posting it. I assume you know how valuable it is.


----------



## deep digger (Aug 22, 2013)

Gunther Im not really sure on value. Any idea???


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice one Kev, very nice! Gunny has its value estimated at 2K in his book..


----------



## botlguy (Aug 22, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2013)

So few have sold that the top price could vary quite a bit based on who all needs it and has the money. I need one but cant afford one


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 22, 2013)

That's a beautiful bottle! I don't have a pontilled bottle yet, but I'm still looking!


----------



## reach44 (Aug 22, 2013)

That'd be a jewel in any collection.


----------



## texasdigger (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.bottleauctionprices.com/search/?query=renovating&search=Search&price_from=&price_to=&year_from=&year_to=


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 22, 2013)

Well now isn't that a nice one.


----------



## bottle man (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Deep, are you looking to sell? I would be vey Interested. 

 Thanks
 Kevin


----------



## mainedigger (Aug 22, 2013)

it's junk, sell it to meeee!!!!!


----------



## deep digger (Aug 23, 2013)

To be honest Im not sure if I want to sell or not. I am really kind of a soda man myself. Any of you that saw my display of Jersey sodas at the national show would believe that i like sodas. It is a really nice bottle in great condition. I also didnt realize how truly rare this one is. With all that said anyone interested in buying the bottle could pm me. I guess I want to see if it would be worth it to sell it or just hang onto it for a while.DEEP


----------



## sandchip (Aug 23, 2013)

I believe that it would easily bring 5K, and possibly more.  A really fine bottle.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Aug 27, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love this bottle!!! If I had an extra 5K it would be yours! Amazing color!!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 27, 2013)

By the way, Deep, how'd you happen upon such a fine bottle?  Love to hear the stories behind great bottles.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 27, 2013)

apparently he moved LOTS of dirt.


----------



## deep digger (Aug 28, 2013)

Well my partner and I have dug thousands of privies and a lot of them were pretty darn DEEP!!! We have moved mountains of dirt,clay,rocks,bricks and yes fortunately lots of layer. You here who attend the Baltimore show know my table. Its always full of dug STUFF. Cause you all know know we all need more STUFF. Cant wait to dig the next one.DEEP


----------



## sandchip (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like it could've come out of an attic.


----------



## deep digger (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes Sandchip this one came out of a crawlspace. Just some way light haze.DEEP


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Aug 28, 2013)

great bottle  nice color , what a beauty


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deep digger
> 
> To be honest Im not sure if I want to sell or not. I am really kind of a soda man myself. Any of you that saw my display of Jersey sodas at the national show would believe that i like sodas. It is a really nice bottle in great condition. I also didnt realize how truly rare this one is. With all that said anyone interested in buying the bottle could pm me. I guess I want to see if it would be worth it to sell it or just hang onto it for a while.DEEP





> great bottle nice color , what a beauty


 
 I really enjoyed the Displays at the National Show. Here is a Photo I took of yours.

 Thanks
 Keith


----------



## deep digger (Sep 8, 2013)

Im glad you like the display. I dont have them displayed in a backlit case at home. I cant believe myself how nice they looked at the show. Im going to have to build a nice display for my house. DEEP


----------

